# Studying by night — entitled to dole?



## rf75 (26 May 2006)

Hi there, I have been unemployed for the last 2 months and have decided to go back to college at night, would I be able to get the dole. Thanks


----------



## elcato (26 May 2006)

*Re: Student*

Yes as you will be available for work during the day afaik but why not ask them next time you sign on.


----------



## jammacjam (26 May 2006)

*Re: Student*

I think you have to be on the dole for 6 months and then you are allowed to keep your dole and be in full time education but if its at night you should be still available for work so I dont see why not.


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 May 2006)

*Re: Studying by night — entitled to dole?*

Welcome to AAM, rf75. I've given your thread a more meaningful title — as suggested in the , ahem!  

It's not covered specifically on the relevant  page, but my hunch would be that elcato and jammacjam are right. If you're unemployed for six months before you begin your studies, you could be eligible for a full-time VTOS course, which would bring added benefits and allocations — but I don't know if that's the kind of study you have in mind...?


----------



## Ruth (27 May 2006)

*Re: Studying by night — entitled to dole?*



			
				rf75 said:
			
		

> Hi there, I have been unemployed for the last 2 months and have decided to go back to college at night, *would* I be able to get the dole. Thanks


 
Have you not signed on? If not - do so immediately.
If in receipt of UA - the Jobs Facilitator in your local DSCFA might agree to part funding your night course.
If you are to qualify for UB you won't qualify for any further education allowances.

hth
Ruth


----------



## z102 (28 May 2006)

What's about "the 13 and a half lives of Captain Bluebear" for the beginning? ISBN 0-099-28532-0
Prof. Nightingale's noctural university is open to everyone. My regards to Qwerty....(smiley).


----------



## ZEGAR (29 May 2006)

*Re: Studying by night — entitled to dole?*

Are you entitled to claim unemployment assistance/stamps if you give up work as opposed to getting let go or fired ??


----------



## elcato (29 May 2006)

*Re: Studying by night — entitled to dole?*



> Are you entitled to claim unemployment assistance/stamps if you give up work as opposed to getting let go or fired ??


There is a waiting period if you left on your own accord which I think is about 3 months before you can claim UB.


----------



## lff12 (29 May 2006)

*Re: Studying by night — entitled to dole?*



			
				ZEGAR said:
			
		

> Are you entitled to claim unemployment assistance/stamps if you give up work as opposed to getting let go or fired ??


 
Not immediately and they can theoretically refuse you then on the grounds that you aren't looking for work.


----------



## Kiddo (26 Jun 2006)

*Re: Studying by night — entitled to dole?*



			
				ZEGAR said:
			
		

> Are you entitled to claim unemployment assistance/stamps if you give up work as opposed to getting let go or fired ??


 
It depends on the circumstances. I left my job in April and got Unemployment benefit without any delay. AFAIK the deciding officer will contact your employer to verify the reasons you have given as to why you left the job.


----------



## lff12 (29 Jun 2006)

*Re: Studying by night — entitled to dole?*

Yes.
Theoretically you probably should be available for evening/shift work, but the irish civil service is so hopelessly out of touch with reality that I don't think you'd have a problem with this.

AFAIK only full time courses pass on details to social welfare regarding who is a full time student.  Night courses are considered part time and so don't count.

Besides its unreasonable to expect somebody to automatically work nights - some people may have no means of transport to get home safely and many of these night shifts actually end during the hours 11pm-7am when in most parts of Ireland there is no public transport at all.


----------



## Thrifty (29 Jun 2006)

Another point is that work on Sundays usually doesn't count either. AFIK you can earn what you lie and still get your full benefit.


----------

